# Flex Lewis Guest Posing Pics



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

I like his physique. Do we know when he is competing again (ie how far out is he there?)


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

heres a pic from last year...










added some decent size...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

he is doing the under 202 class at the europa show i believe


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> he is doing the under 202 class at the europa show i believe


Paul's correct.

Europa Supershow U202 class.

Me paying homage to the man










Fun day that was. Go flex mate. Kick ass


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

lol thats a good shot

thing is your arms look as big as a pro's bro !!


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

pete the reak im o could be really dangerous as i always tell liz


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

He's put some serious mass on hasnt he


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

He has an awesome physique. Now that is a guest poser that looks decent :wink:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

what and are very own JL doesnt 

flex does have an awsome body specially now his top half ia catching up nicely


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

jjb1 said:


> what and are very own JL doesnt
> 
> flex does have an awsome body specially now his top half ia catching up nicely


I never said he didnt, infact I dont think I mentioned JL in my post :tongue:

James has a tremendous physique and im sure he knows that.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i heard on bodybuilding radio that he was doing the new Tampa Pro, is this correct?

Pete, can you confirm this is true?

I have seen a bit of footage of Flex on you tube - the one where he is posing at a gym in south wales. Not the thickest but probably the best defined quads I have ever seen. It will be really interesting watching Flex's career, he seems a decent chap


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

what I want to know is when his DVD is out!?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

WIT WHIRL!!!! awesome physique!!!!


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

awesome physique, will look great at comption time


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> awesome!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

just looks like an off season bodybuilder really cant see what the fuss is about,decent physique but wont place in the real world of pro bodybuilding,flex has a great following but we are all intitled to our opinions and even though mine means nothing im sure i am only echoing what others are thinking.


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

i agree he aint that good inpro terms, i don't think he'll come anywhere for a very long time


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Flex is honest enough to agrees with you about how he will fare in the pro league!

There is a good bit in Junes M&F where he says; "if the judges continue to go for the guys they're going for now,i havent got a chance.If they do a divided class like they are doing @ various other shows,then i have every chance in the world of winning"!

I think that is why he is entering the new 202 pound division @ the Europa Pro Show in August.

You have got to admire his business head,he is a bright lad who is doing a great job @ selling himself to make money in this game!

Good on him:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

shakey said:


> Flex is honest enough to agrees with you about how he will fare in the pro league!
> 
> There is a good bit in Junes M&F where he says; "if the judges continue to go for the guys they're going for now,i havent got a chance.If they do a divided class like they are doing @ various other shows,then i have every chance in the world of winning"!
> 
> ...


totally agree with this plus he is only very young he has alot of time ahread of him. to achieve what he has done already is ver impressive and shows he has potential plus the determination to go along way.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

In the big boy classes agreed he'll be in trouble but the under 202lb class is perfect for him.. a few years to mature his physique and he'll be up there i bet.


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

yes i no where you guys are coming from ,when we say pros we all think can he stand with martinez ,heath, cutler ,dexter, but this under 202 pounds put an awfull lot of british beef in the mix.

i think he will be a force there ,and the convayer belt of quality light heavy weight meat we have ,i can see a british under 202 mr olimpia, if they are bringing that back as well, so good luck to all of em.


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

Damn pete if i did not know about you , i would think your pro , flex is very good bodybuilder


----------



## redsgift101 (Feb 10, 2008)

leeston said:


> i heard on bodybuilding radio that he was doing the new Tampa Pro, is this correct?
> 
> Pete, can you confirm this is true?
> 
> I have seen a bit of footage of Flex on you tube - the one where he is posing at a gym in south wales. Not the thickest but probably the best defined quads I have ever seen. It will be really interesting watching Flex's career, he seems a decent chap


yea you are correct at first i was a little worried looking at the pics but then again he was off at the nationals compared to that vid of him 1 week out so he should be their ready to kick ass


----------

